# Replaced cab door, need help with gas strut



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

So I loaned my tractor to a friend who shattered the left door glass. So Ive got it replaced but the gas strut is under so much pressure I can't attach the frame end to the tractor body. The door opens less than the strut length. Any suggestions?

TIA

Jeff


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Jeff,

What color is your tractor? There are some real helpful folks here on HT, just they can be color specific.

Larry


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a Kubota M9540 with a glass cab.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No idea on a kubota......wish I could help, sounds like you're gonna have to manhandle it


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I took mine off my M7040 when I had all the glass tinted about 6 years ago. I can't remember any issues reinstalling the doors. Sorry , I can'


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The strut didn't get buggered up with the door did it?

I've replaced a few gas struts on other color tractors and don't remember having an issue hooking them back up.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

davang said:


> So I loaned my tractor to a friend who shattered the left door glass. So Ive got it replaced but the gas strut is under so much pressure I can't attach the frame end to the tractor body. The door opens less than the strut length. Any suggestions?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Jeff


Ratchet strap.

Wood splitter (or other hydraulic press).

Both only as a last resort though in case someone has a much better less risky solution.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

The strut extends about 1 inch farther that the door can open so I bet they install these while they are still in their compressed state. The strut on the other door is not fully extended when it is al the way open.

I guess I'll have to buy a new one which should be compressed when I get it, I hope.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Am I understanding that you have removed the gas strut from the door and tractor like I have done twice on my JD when I broke the glass in the door, got the glass replaced and put the door back on. After getting the door set properly to open and close, I was able to re-attach the gas strut bc it could be compressed manually after first attaching it to the door or to the door frame. The strut on your Kubota must be much harder to compress than on JD.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've R&R doors on 2 different Kubota tractors(M4900 & M7040) with zero problems attaching gas filled struts. I'll bet strut got over-extended.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The one on my m120 is really strong and sticks a bit when fully extended. I'm guessing 75 lb to compress it. You may want to fully remove it so you can put weight on it while tapping it.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> I've R&R doors on 2 different Kubota tractors(M4900 & M7040) with zero problems attaching gas filled struts. I'll bet strut got over-extended.


Yeah could be when he hit whatever he hit with the door open probably snapped it back.

It's 30 kg of pressure rated (66 lb). I took it completely off and it takes all I've got to compress it then it just slides back out. Tried to tape it closed with strapping tape but to no avail.

Im waiting on the replacement.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

We had the same problem replacing a strut on the BIL's case 2390.... strut was longer then the door. We just manhandled it and with some prying and cussing got it back in the holes... just have to work with it. If it's under too much pressure the ratchet strap idea is probly a good one. No guarantee the new one will be any easier...

Later! OL JR


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Un hook the hinges with a helper,and take door off install cylinder and put door back on with helper latch door shut and attach hinges. Just did a NH TS125A door a few years back... same issue ,that was how i did it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

skyrydr2 said:


> Un hook the hinges with a helper,and take door off install cylinder and put door back on with helper latch door shut and attach hinges. Just did a NH TS125A door a few years back... same issue ,that was how i did it.


I was thinking something similar but ideally all it would require would be loosening the hinge bolts instead of completely removing them. That would keep it a one man job.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Personally I would be asking my "former good friend" why the hell he returned my tractor to me with a busted window and buggered up cylinder, I know if I had borrowed a piece of equipment from a friend I would have never ever returned in that condition, it would have been repaired correctly no matter the cost to me... then I'd tell him what happened and apologize profusely, but that's just me....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gotta agree with Thorim, goes back the same or BETTER shape than when I got it, even if it just cleaning it up some. However, I don't think I would go crazy and do something like waxing a manure spreader that I borrowed. 

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe he needed the tractor back more than he needed a door repair. I'm sure they've already discussed that part of it.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe he needed the tractor back more than he needed a door repair. I'm sure they've already discussed that part of it.


I would think so, my thinking is if he can loan a tractor at this time of the year he must not have a serious need of it irregardless as Larry said if you borrow something return it as good if not a little bit better then when you got it.

With that manure spreader she might not get shined but she at least be power washed and greased before being returned


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe he needed the tractor back more than he needed a door repair. I'm sure they've already discussed that part of it.


Perhaps.....but why the heck is the op having to wrestle with the door.....I would never allow someone to repair a tractor I borrowed unless the owner told me he didn't want me to touch his tractor again (which may be what I would tell them  )


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I got the replacement for the strut, it's the same length BUT the mounting studs with the ball component of the joint are not attached. So I guess I can just screw those ball ends on the tractor and the door handle assembly, then pop the strut socket on after?

There's a groove in the socket with a "C" clip, I guess I pry that out or will it let the ball slip by if I tap it with a hammer?

It seems to be very soft metal and not in there very tight. i attached a pic of it.

I appreciate all the advice and comments. To clarify, I don't use my tractor every day so I can lend it out a little.

And he's not really my friend, our wives are friends. If they could afford to have a dealer come out and fix it they could afford to make payments on their own tractor. So I'm just trying to be a nice guy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The ones that I have dealt with you just tap it on with a rubber hammer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

That 'c" clip will just pop off with a straight screw driver then pop back on...


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Job done. The cup snapped over the ball with just moderate hand pressure.

I put the door end on first, then i leaned back into the door facing the tractor just enough to get the other cup over the ball and it snapped on easily.

Thanks for all the input..

Jeff


----------

